# Parkinson's treatment



## jweidman (Feb 1, 2011)

We were recently involved in the 3 stages for treatment of Parkinson's patients. First stage was for fiducial screw placement, Second was for deep brain stimulation and third was for electrode placement. I have contacted the office of the doctor's that provided the services to get the correct CPT codes so I could get the anesthesia codes and they are not sure what to use. I need the 3 codes for the procedures. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## gost (Feb 8, 2011)

I would guess 61863 or 61867 for the electrode placement but I couldn't guess on the rest without a more detailed description.


----------

